# Text breiter machen



## kar_sten (23. Juli 2009)

Hallo! Ich habe einen einzeiligen Text in Photoshop. Den würde ich gerne etwas breiter ziehen, doch so, dass die Buchstaben alle gleich groß bleiben, nur die Leerräume zwischen den Buchstaben vergrößert werden (nicht die Leerzeichen). Geht das?


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juli 2009)

Ja, aktiviere unter "Fenster" -> "Zeichen" und in diesem Menü kannst du deinen Text wunderbar einstellen.


----------



## ink (23. Juli 2009)

Moin
Jup, das geht recht einfach:
Im FlyOut-Fenster "Zeichen" einfach die Laufweite erhöhen.

mfg


----------

